# Clutch Problems



## catwell (Dec 13, 2008)

I just recently installed a 2005 GTO LS2 / 6sp in my 1967 GTO Convertible. We are trying to work all of the bugs out of the conversion. One problem i am having is with the Clutch. Over the course of 200-250 miles of test runs, the clutch has slipped several times. While accelerating in a high gear, it will start to slip, but if I pump the clutch one time it grabs again and works fine. There is no pattern to the slipage except that every time it starts, a single pump of the clutch will correct it.

Any ideas?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Bleed it. Maybe look into SS lines if your going to run it hard. Maybe also a bad slave or something.

Is it the stock clutch, new or used?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check that the clutch pedel rod to the master cyl is out completely when your foot is off the clutch. If the cars clutch pedal is slightly holding the master down, that could explain it as most master cyl's have a bleed off currcut when the pedal is up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bleed the system.


----------



## catwell (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks. I bought the engine / tranny with 30K miles on it so I assume it is stock. Hopefully the fix is as simple as bleeding it.


----------

